# new 9mm Evanix semi auto coming



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ind ... cseen.html

Take a look at the info and discussion. Looks like Evanix is pushing things a bit again. This in .357 would be pretty nice.


----------

